

Venkatesh Rao (ribbonfarm) on iPad: Why Apple’s design approach may not work - sumeeta
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/11/why-apples-design-approach-may-not-work-with-the-ipad/

======
hga
First really good iPad discussion I've seen:

" _In innovation theory [ Apple currently does ] the fast-follower strategy.
But it may not work for Apple this time, because there is nobody to follow.
Nobody has gotten tablets – a radical-disruptive problem – even roughly right
yet._ "

He cites two reasons:

" _Open Innovation: For anything truly radical-disruptive, it takes many
democratically-contending peers with different aesthetic visions to build the
first working instance...._ "

" _Metaphor Incoherence: Central conceptual metaphors haven’t yet cohered, and
vestiges of inherited metaphors remain..._ "

And he explains how what Apple is doing with the iPad doesn't match the
requirements of the problem at this point.

Followed by quite a bit more. _Highly_ recommended, especially if you're a
Clayton Christensen ( _The Innovator’s Dilemma_ ) fan as I am.

